# Outlook 2003 .msp error



## Treach97 (Dec 28, 2005)

I keep getting this box when trying to access Outlook.

The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable.

Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package '512263.MAINSP2op.msp'

However, I can not locate any such file on my hard drive or network. This request appears when I try to repair Outlook as well. Not sure what to do. 

Here is what is in the Use source: C:\Program Files\OfficeUpdate11\Cabs\512263\


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you tried doing the repair install from the CD or a network path?


----------



## Treach97 (Dec 28, 2005)

I get the same message when I try to repair. It loads like it is going to installer and then the box pops up and you can only cancel because the path is not valid. Is there a way to delete the installer - path request from coming up?


----------



## rstandal (Oct 2, 2006)

I have the same issue. I have spent a couple of hours with HP support (they supplied the LT) and am going to look at reinstalling on the LAN where the orginial Office install was done from, in the hopes that it will see that as a valid path to the required CAB. This much I can tell you: you can't delet or modify office untill that path can be established. I'll let you know what happens. BTW I tried to look for a DL from MS that would allow me to get it up and working but that didn't work out eather.
Rick


----------



## mikegomz (Jun 7, 2007)

*Office 2003*

I keep getting this box when trying to access MS Office Application.

The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable.

Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package '512263.MAINSP2op.msp'

However, I can not locate any such file on my hard drive or network. This request appears when I try to repair Outlook as well. Not sure what to do. 

Here is what is in the Use source: C:\Program Files\OfficeUpdate11\Cabs\512263\


----------

